# Layout Blinds



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I have finally decided that I have to have a field blind. I have looked at the Final Approach Pro Guide and X-Land'r. I was wondering what you guys use and how you like them.

Go Sioux because NDSUCKS


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bryan, 
If you want to be comfortable and do alot of calling the Pro Guide is the only option IMO.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have both. The X-landr is lower profile, easier to set up, and easier to transport but the Pro is much more comfortable. Pro is for sale if you are interested in a used model.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

you might check out the new blind by beavertail, it has no rod supports and folds up into a nice back pack and man is it comfortable. i sold my eliminator when i laid in one of these. good luck....charlie


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

Check out the best new waterfowl blind on the market. Its made by Double Bull Archery. Its called the Field General Waterfowl blind. Its like hunting from your sofa. It gets you off the cold ground, is ergonomically correct and the concealment is great. We had mallards landing around us all day. Double Bull is now located in Big Lake, Minnesota.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Try shooting a shotgun out of your recliner. Good luck.


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

We didn't have a problem at all shooting out of them and we easily got our limits. They aren't any harder to shoot out of then the final approach blinds. But a heck of a lot more comfortable and it keeps the cold off your back.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Just buy a piece of $3 foam, that helps alot.


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

Once you try it you'll never go back. They cost the same amount as the Final Approach. The only hinderance is they take up some room when hauling them around.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I bought a Pro Guide so you can quit trying to convert me.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

And even if you cant shoot out of them I am sure you can afford the extra shells it takes to limit with the extra $$$ you are making on each referral! :lol:

:spam:


----------



## been there done that (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm not making any money off any referrals. I don't even know any of the people who make or sell them, I was just passing on some good information because this is the first year these blinds have been on the market and not many people know about them. So think what you want because you don't know what you're missing out on.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Might as well check them out from the manufacturer vs. some distribution center that probably knows as much about them as.... Anyways...

Double Bull - Field General Blind
http://www.doublebullarchery.com/storefieldgeneral.html


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I apologize if I was mistaken. Seemed reasonable to me at the time since you linked a distribution site rather than the manufacturer.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

Pro guide? Geez, sounds like a waste of $400 to me. With a little time and effort you could easily constructed one for just as good for around $70.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Who said I paid $400? New ones only cost $300.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

bowhunter.......please do tell! Have you built one.....let's see it!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Wouldn't laying on the ground covered with a piece of camo cloth do the trick? I don't care about being cold or wet, it's part of hunting. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have an X-lander.I like it except for 1 thing...The gaps on the straps are sewn too close.It is hard to get material in them.We also have a Finisher.It has wider gaps and is much easier to fill with stubble.Otherwise the X-lander is much lower profile and folds up to be easy to carry .


----------



## bowhunter1 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry about that.  Let me rephrase that. Sounds like a waste of $300 to me. How's that?


----------

